# Car Wash & Polish Centres



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

Could you guys please advise a good car wash and polish centre phone nos. here in Dubai? I googled and called the numbers but its either no reply or the line was cut.

Thanks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

any of the petrol stations? they get the job done though may not be the best
Also, I saw one near a petrol station near the Mall of emirates (pamela directed me there). 4th interchange, take the Umm Suqeim Road and go in the direction away from the sea. The petrol station is on the right of Umm Suqeim road, and this service centre is just after the petrol station


----------



## mike.darx (Jun 15, 2010)

try yellow hat they do great work


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

chay14ph said:


> Could you guys please advise a good car wash and polish centre phone nos. here in Dubai? I googled and called the numbers but its either no reply or the line was cut.
> 
> Thanks.


Yep ... Yellow Hat !! Good stuff !


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you all for the suggestions. 

I found Al zain autocar & Polish mobile no. 0561251856.They did a great work.
They clean inside ;shampoo the rugs/mat,polish the seats etc for Dhs 300, outside DHs 150 and if you want the pick and drop off service Dhs 50. Ask for a discount. We got dhs10


----------

